# Dog shoots owner



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news/offbeat/hunting-dog-shoots-owner1265056527531


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The dog was probably miffed because the owner didn't give him a cookie biscuit treat.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Will guns now have to come with warning labels: Keep out of reach of small children and pets


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think there was a similar story some months ago where a hunter put his gun down and his dog helpfully retrieved it and managed to shoot him.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

just another reason I can give to people when they ask me why I don't hunt


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Guns don't kill people......Shoot. 
I got nothun'.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Guns don't kill people......Shoot.
> I got nothun'.


How about....

A three legged dog walks into a saloon. The bartender says "Can I help you?" The dog replies, "Yeah, I'm lookin' for the man who shot my paw".

(rim shot):googly:


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

My dog would love to do this to my mailman she goes crazy when he comes by. I am glad I dont have a loaded shotgun near my window.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Grroaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn............


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

...mans best friend...LOL.


----------

